# True Romance



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

This film popped in my head as I got the soundtrack from a charity shop yesterday. I really love the True Romance, must have seen it a dozen or more times over the years. Quentin Tarantino is great but I prefer his writing to directing like with (another favourite) Natural Born Killers. Classic 'Bonnie & Clyde' type film with a great cast, some really memorable scenes and the "You're So Cool" music score by Hans Zimmer is great too. 

Dennis Hopper (RIP) and Christopher Walken in the "Sicilian Scene" is


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 7, 2010)

one of my fav films of all time...impressive cast, soundtrack, storyline....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 7, 2010)

Stealing the glockenspiel from Badlands was a rather cheap trick though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Stealing the glockenspiel from Badlands was a rather cheap trick though.


 
Cheap trick or paying homage?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah i saw it years ago and have always like it.


----------



## strung out (Sep 7, 2010)

in my top ten films ever


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

you're so cool


----------



## gsv (Sep 7, 2010)

True Romance is so fucking 
It's also singlehandedly responsible for QT's happy-go-lucky reputation, which his own films aren't. Discuss.

GS(v)


----------



## Gromit (Sep 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheap trick or paying homage?


 
Its Quentin. Everything he does is an homage stapled to a tribute thats masking taped to a honarable mention.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 7, 2010)

My boyfriend asked me if I would 'go out with him' after we watched that film together


----------



## magneze (Sep 7, 2010)

Brilliant film.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

idioteque said:


> My boyfriend asked me if I would 'go out with him' after we watched that film together


 
Was he clutching a suitcase full of cocaine and hearing voices?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2010)

idioteque said:


> My boyfriend asked me if I would 'go out with him' after we watched that film together


 
Did you go out for pie after the movie?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

I might have to watch it tonight now Badgers! I hope I have it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did you go out for pie after the movie?



Did he also save you from your pimp?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might have to watch it tonight now Badgers! I hope I have it



I think I have a solution in case you don't have it.... 

Cook some Mexican food but make enough for 4 not 2 and then invite round someone who owns it on DVD?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2010)

It's one of my favourites. Of course it's not _really_ a Tarantino film, but like from Dusk til Dawn, I count it as one just the same.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think I have a solution in case you don't have it....
> 
> Cook some Mexican food but make enough for 4 not 2 and then invite round someone who owns it on DVD?


But I need to know now whether I have it or not!


----------



## idioteque (Sep 7, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did you go out for pie after the movie?


 
Nah, we watched it round his house. My dad picked me up D) and I texted "yes" on the drive home


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> But I need to know now whether I have it or not!


 
Typical woman


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Nah, we watched it round his house. My dad picked me up D) and I texted "yes" on the drive home


 
Typical Woman


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Typical woman


Don't have it  I don't know how... I've seen it so many times and love it, but don't have a copy. Maybe I had the video


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't have it  I don't know how... I've seen it so many times and love it, but don't have a copy. Maybe I had the video


 
Oh dear, this is not good! 
I will drop one round to you though x


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2010)

my Favourite film, watched it again a couple of weeks ago , the dialogue is so sharp 

' so you tell me, am i lying...?'


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 7, 2010)

Oldman says he based his Drexl character on a guy he met while filming Leon, may have been called willy youngblood or something iirc, a white guy who went around telling everyone he was black.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, this is not good!
> I will drop one round to you though x


yes please


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2010)

i haven't seen that film in years. well worth a rewatch


----------



## gsv (Sep 7, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Oldman says he based his Drexl character on a guy he met while filming Leon, may have been called willy youngblood or something iirc, a white guy who went around telling everyone he was black.


Yeah Willi One Blood (twat-twat-twat-twat-twat) plays one of the cops.



He's the one who's looking for vinyl at around 6.45 then shoots the kid between at about 7.38.

GS(v)


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah...if he's the one that looks a bit like ed.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2010)

Heh ^


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 7, 2010)

Quite possibly my fave film ever. I saw it at the cinema but didn't know what type of film it was only chose it as me and my friend fancied Christain Slater. 

I love the shoot out scene in the hotel room at the end with the bullets & feathers going evrywhere. And of course I love Alabama Wurley and her truly beautful fashion choices. 

It has made my day seeing this thread.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 8, 2010)

Great film, as is NBK, but the biggest credit you could gove QT on them is 'spritual inspiration' once Scott and Stone were done with both the scripts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you Badgers... I watched this last night 

I might watch it again tonight


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Dennis Hopper (RIP) and Christopher Walken in the "Sicilian Scene" is



Is it cool or is it uncomfortable viewing that particular scene?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2010)

jer said:


> Is it cool or is it uncomfortable viewing that particular scene?


 
its a very very cool scene , not uncomfortable


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> "You're So Cool" music score by Hans Zimmer is great too.


 
My current iPhone alarm tone ^ ^


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 24, 2010)

Going to dig out the dvd and watch this again tonight.

Am I remembering right that it's Val Kilmer as Elvis, and he's totally fucking cool?!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Am I remembering right that it's Val Kilmer as Elvis, and he's totally fucking cool?!


 
Yup, cast is all good in my book. 

I can think of few better to be the 'voice in your head' than Elvis.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2011)

just started on channel 5


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 24, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> my Favourite film, watched it again a couple of weeks ago , the dialogue is so sharp
> 
> ' so you tell me, am i lying...?'


----------



## chazegee (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

> What's in that envelope is for my peace of mind. My peace of mind is worth that much. Not one penny more, not one penny more.



For some unknown reason that line was going round and round in my head then I remembered where it was from. Might need to give the film another watch soon


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2011)

do it , its still as great now as always


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2011)

Fucking love this film, so many brilliant moments in it and some great acting as well. Havent seen it for years but I could probably recount the whole thing scene by scene, including all of the excellent and highly memorable lines...

"You want to go get some pie with me"?, "Must have thought it was white boy day".......etc


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't killed anyone since 1984


----------



## Utopia (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dennis Hopper (RIP) and Christopher Walken in the "Sicilian Scene" is



One of my fav scene in any film ever, brilliant dialogue, wonderfully acted....I saw a play in NY last year with Christopher Walken in it and was in complete disbelief I was in the the same room as him solely due to 'that' scene. 

_He was ace in the play too!_


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2011)

What play?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> What play?



Yes this question answered soon please thank you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

http://theater.nytimes.com/2010/03/05/theater/reviews/05behanding.html ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks, very jealous.  Walken confuses me, easily one of the best actors on the planet but he does any old shit (as well as some good shit).  I saw a film called The Addiction once, ages ago, entirely fucked up vampire film, limited release, tough viewing...there he was.   Was it a Fat Boy Slim video too?

He's great.   True Romance is great but his cameo with Hopper enhances it well.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 3, 2011)

One of my favourite movie scenes of all time.


----------

